# More ... > For the public >  Bees in outside wall

## Kaz10

Hi all,

Im looking for some advice. 

I have bees - no idea what kind they are - going into a gap above a new gas pipe in an outside wall. There seems to be quite a few of them flying in and out. I dont want to kill them so I cant block up the hole but any ideas as to how to get rid of them or will they eventually move away?

Thanks

----------


## The Drone Ranger

Hi Kaz 

If you contact the local beekeepers association they will have somebody come and try to rescue them 
If you give some idea of the location of the bees somebody on here will point you to the right local beekeepers assoc.

----------


## wee willy

Hi kaz , 
I simple description would help  :Smile: 
Are they hairy with a distinct bum colour ie white or buff coloured or red? This would indicate them being one of the 3 common British bumblebees 
Do they have "wasps waists" 
Could indicate honey bees or wasps !
Are there hundreds of bees in the air at one time or maybe a dozen or so ?
Should they turn out to be bumble bees they should ideally be left alone as they will disappear come Autumn , they will do no structural damage and certainly won't take up permanent residence  :Big Grin: 
WW  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## The Drone Ranger

Mason Bees 
I have loads of them in holes in the wall
http://www.bbc.co.uk/nature/life/Mason_bee

----------


## gavin

> Mason Bees 
> I have loads of them in holes in the wall
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/nature/life/Mason_bee


And also: http://www.sbai.org.uk/sbai_forum/sh...Red-mason-bees

If Kaz has many going into the same hole then they'll be something other than red mason bees.  Possibly honeybees if they're not bumbles.  If they are honeybees the bad news is that they may be there for a while and it is hard to remove them without a lot of upset.  They'll probably die out overwinter in a year or two or even three and that would be the time to block the hole.  Bumbles, as has been said, will disperse later in the season (usually late summer) and the nest come to a natural end.  

If they are honeybees it is possible to do a 'trap-out' but this takes time, skill, and may not be possible in your location.

----------


## Kaz10

Hi guys,

Thank you all for your replies.  I have been on Bee watch (or should I say my cat has!)and will try and upload a very fuzzy picture of one of the bees.

In the last 10 minutes there has been half a dozen or so going in and out.  They are not swarming the area they just appear and fly off and then return.

I am in Stirling and if anyone can help identifying them (sorry about the quality) and whether or not I should get something done about them.
photo.jpg

----------


## chris

Looks like a white assed bumble to me. But then, that blue thing looks like something out of Z cars.

----------


## Bumble

They look like bumble bees. The colony will vanish once the next season's queens have been mated.

----------


## Kaz10

Thanks for replying. Feel happier knowing they wont do much damage and leave in Autumn time. Then I can block it up. 

Z cars......now that takes me back! :-)

----------

